# GHRP 6..



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

first time use with this and have read plenty about it.. i was currently using growth hormone but decided to give this a go for my next 3 kit duration to mix things up abit..

basically ive mixed the powder with the bacs and ive been told using iu insulin needles i should be looking to get around 20iu..

my plan is to take 1iu daily.. is this going to be sufficent ammount for lean muscle gain and fat loss?..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

anybody?..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what mg is it mate, if its 5mg add 2ml water and that will give 5000mcg so every 10iu is guna b 250mcg of product... 3 daily shots of 125mcg will be suffice with a 250mcg shot prior bed... therefore 3 shots of 5iu then 1 shot of 10


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

how many mcg will it be?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

gym rat said:


> what mg is it mate, if its 5mg add 2ml water and that will give 5000mcg so every 10iu is guna b 250mcg of product... 3 daily shots of 125mcg will be suffice with a 250mcg shot prior bed... therefore 3 shots of 5iu then 1 shot of 10


lol yep spot on mate


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

its a 5.000 mcg/vial..

you lot obviously know what your on about but to me them mathematics dont seem to add up that you just placed?..

i mixed it with 2ml bac water which should equal to 20 iu..

if your saying to me 10iu is 250mcg then 20iu is surely going to be 500mcg leaving an empty pot and 4.500 short of product???.. or im i completely lost here?.. possibly but new to this product  ..

i was told id be able to take this at 1iu a day as i already stated but the way it sounds by the info youve placed.. if im takeing 3 shots of 5 iu = 15 and a final 1 of 10 b4 bed thats 25iu a day which isnt even the pots content?..

cheers and any more advice would b greatful because do want to get this best from this..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

2ml/5000mcg = 2.5iu per shot @ 50 shots to give 100mcg per shot which is standard dosing.

Simples


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

is it possible to use this the way i planned to good effect?..

1iu per day before main meal for the 20iu duration or till pot ends?..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

racky said:


> is it possible to use this the way i planned to good effect?..
> 
> 1iu per day before main meal for the 20iu duration or till pot ends?..


The peptide tends to be measured in mcg mate, it'll keep it simpler if you use the standard term for people to understand.

Why do you want to use it before meals?

What are you hoping to get from this peptide?

What are you using it with and how much do you have?


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

true but ideally i dont want 2 be putting into myself 2-3-4 times a day hence why id like 2 have a go with the product my way.. 1iu a day.. agen would it work to good effect this way?..

the reason i will be using before main meals is for the hunger drive it gives.. i thought id be able to put away more of my major foods if i wo 2 take this prior?..

im of an athleticy shape base and wanting to gain extra size through this whilst continue 2 reduce fat.. i do have a very clean diet but im hopein the food urges will help me to put in more than my normal food intake..

i wont b running it alongside anything else other than usn igf 1 pure protein..

basically my plan was 2 use 5iu hygetropin per day til i got through 3 boxes which i have done i then took 3 week off to jolt the proces of becoming amune (prob a mind over matter factor more than owt).. i was then planning on going back on to the hyge for 3 boxes and then off agen for 3 week continuin this cycle like that permanently.. having read about this though i really fancied giving it a try instead of the hygetropin for 3 kit duration.. and then decided wether i go back to the growth, stick with the ghrp 6 or alternate between the 2 every 3 boxes/kits..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

racky said:


> true but ideally i dont want 2 be putting into myself 2-3-4 times a day hence why id like 2 have a go with the product my way.. 1iu a day.. agen would it work to good effect this way?..
> 
> the reason i will be using before main meals is for the hunger drive it gives.. i thought id be able to put away more of my major foods if i wo 2 take this prior?..
> 
> ...


Again, 1iu means nothing depending upon the dilution

Will it cause hunger, yes.

Gaining size and losing fat using just this once a day and some protein, maybe, not so sure though.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

rite basicaly the pot states.. 5.000 mcg/vial i.m/i.h..

insert states.. reconstruct with 2ml of bac water which i have done..

1 iu = 500 mcg on a 1 mil insulin syringe..

so if i was to take as planned 1iu in 1 shot.. from the insert it would be 500 mcg daily..

is that enough for good effective use of this product?..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

lost!!! :thumb: ..

rite that info is from a 10 mg vial = 10.000mcg..

my pot is 5.000 mcg so once mixed with 2ml of bac water will 1iu=250mcg on a 1 mil insulin pin?..


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

2ml = 200iu

Personaly I do 3ml then

Normaly id have 3 x 10iu shots a day meaning it would last 10 days.

They say water down with 2ml then have 2 x 5iu and 1 x 10iu a day so again itwill last 10 days.

If you only want 1 injection a day you could do

2ml and 20iu a day in 1 shot. But it works much better split imo


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother TBH. You're wasting your time using such low doses of both GHRP and GH really. There are cheaper and more effective things out there for both muscle growth and fat loss.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

rite then the crossed wires here are over the pins nice 1 d4ead :thumb: ..

you obviously use the slin 1s that go up in 10-20-30-40-50..

mine go 0.1-0.2-0.3-0.4-0.5.. freebies :tongue: ..

your 50 iu wud how we describe r 5 i.u..

basically jist of what your saying on the 2ml mixture is..

5 + 5 + 10 = 20 iu which wud b how id describe 2 iu a day so the pot wud last 10 days..

so im asking is it possible to see gud effect from this product using 1 iu a day.. 10 iu in ur terms and the pot lasting upto 20 days???..

:cool2: getting there.. my fault :lol: ..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I wouldn't bother TBH. You're wasting your time using such low doses of both GHRP and GH really. There are cheaper and more effective things out there for both muscle growth and fat loss.


completly disagree.. ive seen plenty from it..

the people takeing **** loads to be perfectly honest make me laff..

u go in 2 a pub say week 1 drink n say u get steaming of 1 pint you continue to go out weekly and say bi week 10 you wont find yourself getting steaming until the 5th more than likely..

same with cocaine.. start on 1 line and bi the tenth week its takein 5 2 get same buzz..

i rekon its same with this game..

peoples amune systems adapt 2 everythin.. why continualy cain sumthing 2 jus end up needin more and more if time isnt an issue???..

sooner do the short jolted doses myself and not rush with the process.. worked 4 me any ways from how i was when i started out completly.. ill continue as i am thanks..


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I know people who have gained useing 1 shot mate, but I don't know anyone else who's tried what's effectivley a half dose.

Give it a try and if your kind enougth nip into my journal or pm me and let me know how you get on.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

racky said:


> completly disagree.. ive seen plenty from it..
> 
> the people takeing **** loads to be perfectly honest make me laff..
> 
> ...


OK. From this post and others it looks to me like you haven't got a clue what you're doing frankly but you carry on and ignore people trying to help you :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok not sure if this is said or if im on the right track but a 1ml insulin pin the little numbers ar 1-10 but thats 10-100iu mate the first line is 10iu?


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> OK. From this post and others it looks to me like you haven't got a clue what you're doing frankly but you carry on and ignore people trying to help you :thumbup1:


ive read many posts on here with people trying new stuff and they sound like the completly dont hav a clue but isnt that the reason why there posting 2 gain the exra bits of info they require without getting told they dont hav a clue?..

frankly i think the others on this post tryd help me n you just tryd pull me down..

sit down mate sumtime when youve got a spare minute and read about amune systems tolerance levels etc and youl get a jist of what i was trying to say.. maybe even live your life and experience the 2 examples to a level where ul kno what im talking about instead of just ramming yourself to death with as much stuff possible to get as big as possible in the least ammount of time possible?..

not bein funny and i agree i dont have a clue with this product i only kno what ive read about it on sites like this and others.. and agen skimming over your post where was the advice in there?.. wheres the names 4 the cheaper more effective stuff you mentioned etc?.. you just tryd make a fool out of me sorry imo :thumbup1: ..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok not sure if this is said or if im on the right track but a 1ml insulin pin the little numbers ar 1-10 but thats 10-100iu mate the first line is 10iu?


you use the orange cover ended sort.. first bein 10 ending at 100..

i dont hav them mine are the same but dif digits.. first bein 0.1 endin at 1.0..

i hav 1 of the 1 your using.. barrel etc is all same as the 1 im using identical in size etc jus dif termination mate bi looks of them..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

100mcg ghrp = 2iu synth growth


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

MXD said:


> 100mcg ghrp = 2iu synth growth


Does it:confused1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I was recomended 200mcg x3 a day so I mixed in 2.5ml of bac water as I needed to split into 25 lots. 10iu's is 200mcg. If you only mix in 2ml, then 10iu's = 250iu's. simple really, people just overcomplicate things.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

off topic a bit, i use gh eod, on the days inbetween would it be ok to use GHRP-6 ?? i have never used it befoe


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

BillC said:


> I was recomended 200mcg x3 a day so I mixed in 2.5ml of bac water as I needed to split into 25 lots. 10iu's is 200mcg. If you only mix in 2ml, then 10iu's = 250iu's. simple really, people just overcomplicate things.


10iu = 250 mcg..

250 mcg x 20 = 5000 mcg..

wikid post..

is it possible side to make yourself sick from takein 2 much?..

as you say u was advised 600 mcg daily my plan would be 250 mcg..

will i gain much for lean muscle gain.. fat reduction at that level of 250mcg?..

with it being the first time im using this product i would rather go in steadily if that makes sense and if needs be up the levels next time round rather than just stikin plenty in as hercules posted earlier causin my self n e harm.. surely yas understand where im comeing from..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

racky said:


> ive read many posts on here with people trying new stuff and they sound like the completly dont hav a clue but isnt that the reason why there posting 2 gain the exra bits of info they require without getting told they dont hav a clue?..
> 
> Yes people post to gain info. I've just given you some and you've told me you completely disagree on the basis of no evidence and what appears to be no knowledge, so why bother asking? Stephen C politely suggested that you're wasting your time, and I'm TELLING you that 1 shot a day of GHRP 6 will yield next to nothing in gains or fat loss. If you choose to ignore it, fill your boots.
> 
> ...


Not at all, I tried to help you as I do with anyone, although I often wonder why I bother, with this being yet another example of why.

OK, if you want to lose fat you need to get your diet and cardio spot on and then you can look at fat burners of which there are loads.

If you want to gain lean muscle then you can do so slowly naturally or you can use various types of gear.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

racky said:


> 10iu = 250 mcg..
> 
> 250 mcg x 20 = 5000 mcg..
> 
> ...


I suggest you go read what this peptide is for, you mention using 3 kits of gh or this. The bottle you have will likely cost in the region of 10iu, ie 1/10th of a kit, yet you are asking what to expect at that dose:confused1:

If you are going to dose once per day it would be best utilised pre bed to help with natural pg pulse.

Oh and GHRH has been shown to be more effective on its own than GHRP and thier efficiency together displays massive potential in comparison to GH £ for £.

So I have no idea why people insist on using GHRP on its own, unless its GHRP6 for hunger, if so, use it when you want to eat a lot.

Also on a personal note, please post in full and stop using text speak as it makes your posts very laborious to read and puts me off replying, not that me not replying would be a huge loss to you


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

stephen c not at all read my posts thorougly rather than just picking negative points out and pouncing on them im just wanting help to get the best from this and to tell you the truth infutre it would b easier to not even bother with asking and get on with having a go if a bumming is all you get for trying to do something correctly 2 a good level of function....

all going well here is how i would like to be using this ghrp 6 and hgh as already stated..

my plan is to use 3 boxes which i have jus done (hygetropin) which using 5iu a day 100iu box would last me around 3 week.. after my 3rd box i then had a box duration off 3 week rest.. i now plan to use this ghrp 6 along the same lines of around 3 week duration each kit and again after this i will have a kit break of 3 week..

i will then continue to alternate between the 2 products after every 3rd kit/box and 3 week rest period.. my plan is to continually run this possibly permanent if not for a minimum 12 month period..

like people have stated they was advised to run 600 mcg etc..

i was advised to run 10iu = 250 mcg.. which yes is a small ammount but surely as its a first time on the product a safe 1..

surely when you took any first course of something new you dint go hell 2 leather at it with mad ammounts..

my first course of aas was tren e test e.. 200 tren 500 test small yes but was that wrong in takeing that steadily?..

dont understand why starting something then increasing to a more suited level in time if needs be sounds so stupid if im honest..

cheers all anyways..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

racky said:


> stephen c not at all read my posts thorougly rather than just picking negative points out and pouncing on them im just wanting help to get the best from this and to tell you the truth infutre it would b easier to not even bother with asking and get on with having a go if a bumming is all you get for trying to do something correctly 2 a good level of function....
> 
> all going well here is how i would like to be using this ghrp 6 and hgh as already stated..
> 
> ...


I have not picked any negative points out, I am and have been trying to help since your first post:cursing:

No-one, I repeat No-one has advised you to go hell for leather, to make yourself sick, to take crazy amounts etc:angry:

Lets start form the beggining

Do you know what GHRP is or does?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

It helps chickens fly, we all know that one


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Tasty said:


> It helps chickens fly, we all know that one


Hence why I take such crazy amounts, I want to be able to lay my own eggs and fly as when required, although not at the same time as I would get sick at that dose:lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gym rat said:


> what mg is it mate, if its 5mg add 2ml water and that will give 5000mcg so every 10iu is guna b 250mcg of product... 3 daily shots of 125mcg will be suffice with a 250mcg shot prior bed... therefore 3 shots of 5iu then 1 shot of 10


mate this is the appropriate starting protocol or else just stick with 3 125mcg shots, the guys are trying to help you, you ask for advice then preach about tolerance levels and having too much. you wanted to know how to run it to yield results... that is how


----------

